# Best lab to test for CAE, CL, & Johne's?



## KellyHM (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used BioTracking for my CAE testing, but would like to test for CL and Johne's this year, just to be safe and be able to say my herd has tested negative (assuming this is the outcome).  Anyone know w good place to test for all 3?


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't used them yet, but will be soon.  WADDL (I think), in Washington.  They do all 4 (Cae, CL, johnes and brucella) 

the link is:
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/caefaq.aspx


----------



## KellyHM (Mar 23, 2011)

I think I'm going to use Pan American Vet Labs.  They're quite a bit cheaper than WADDL.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 23, 2011)

I asked this not too long ago.  There was someone at the time (I think it was on this board) that had had a bad experience with Pan American Labs.  I'll see if I can find the link.  

I know WADDL has kinda set the *standard* for testing - not that others aren't good, but it seems to be the most recommended.

Here's the link:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8366


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 23, 2011)

WADDL is who everyone around here (everyone that tests anyway) uses...


----------



## babsbag (Mar 24, 2011)

I use CAHFS at UC Davis for CAE/CL. Don't know about Johne's but I would imagine that they do. There prices seem very reasonable.

Here is a link to the submission forms.

http://www.cahfs.ucdavis.edu/submission_forms/index.cfm


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 24, 2011)

I have had a very good experience with Pan American Vet Lab and will use them again.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 8, 2011)

Are there any east coast labs? I want to make sure we're clean, too. Also, how often should the herd be tested? I'll likely show ours.


----------



## KellyHM (Apr 8, 2011)

I used Pan American Vet Labs and everyone tested clean for CAE, CL, & Johne's.  

I think most people test once a year and the animals tested need to be at least  months old, or even a year, for the tests to be accurate.


----------



## julieq (Apr 10, 2011)

We use WADDL for everything.  Our previous vet made a mistake and sent CAE tests to Idaho State lab one year and we had a false positive on a doe that we'd sold into a clean herd.  Won't make that mistake again!  Fortunately we had her retested at WADDL immediately and she was negative (as with her previous tests), but it gave us and her new owners some premature grey hairs.


----------

